# Google ANSWERS discontinued!!!!



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone know why ANSWERS has been discontinued???????
Feels quiet strange to me.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 23, 2007)

*googleblog.blogspot.com/2006/11/adieu-to-google-answers.html


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 23, 2007)

This is what Google has to say about retirement.....



> *“Google is a company fuelled by innovation, which to us means trying lots of new things all the time - and sometimes it means reconsidering our goals for a product.”
> 
> It said: “Google Answers was a great experiment which provided us with a lot of material for developing future products to serve our users.
> 
> ...


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.
I hoped it had not been discontinued.........


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 24, 2007)

╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification.
> I hoped it had not been discontinued.........



It was only a experiment. It wont exist anymore. Many people were just misusing google answers.


----------



## sumeetindia (Mar 25, 2007)

Their service was good!!
Hope they dosent close their other services like this as most of them are in BETA stage only


----------

